# Solved: Powerpoint for the Mac



## Chas521 (Sep 3, 2003)

I sent my brother a powerpoint presentation for him to view but he can't view it at all even though he has downloaded "powerpoint viewer for the Macintosh". Now, I have a PC [Windows] and although I can view all the powerpoint presentations using the viewer, he can't. Does it have anything to do with the the originating file being produced on a PC? I'm guessing if it were produced on a Mac then he would be able to view it but I probably couldn't. Anyone know how to get around this problem? Thanks.


----------



## exegete (Oct 26, 2005)

Howdy.

Is this Powerpoint 2007 on the PC? Did your brother download the viewer that can view 2007? or 2003 and prior?

If all else fails he can download OpenOffice.org 3.1 (free) and it has a component for viewing .ppt presentations. 

(What system is he using? 10.4 or 10.5? If it is 10.4 there may more issues.


----------



## Chas521 (Sep 3, 2003)

exegete said:


> Howdy.
> 
> Is this Powerpoint 2007 on the PC? Did your brother download the viewer that can view 2007? or 2003 and prior?
> 
> ...


Many thanks for the reply. I'll have to write to him and get that information. However, I do know that he has installed Powerpoint Viewer for the Mac 1998 - last one produced that I know of. It's only to view emails sent to him not to produce any of his own.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

As well as Open office you can get the Office 2008 trial edition from here:
http://www.microsoft.com/mac/downloads.mspx

Or you can ask the users to save the Powerpoint file as a Powerpoint Movie which can be played on computers that do not have Powerpoint
:
http://www.microsoft.com/mac/help.m...-US&usid=0e807431-93cc-49ac-ad95-40cd906a4c98


----------



## Chas521 (Sep 3, 2003)

I had my brother download and install OpenOffice.org and he is having someone come over to his house [he lives in FL and me in NY] to help with his Mac. He is not very knowledgeable about computers and he couldn't find what system he is using. He'll let me know what happens and I'll post the result here.


----------



## exegete (Oct 26, 2005)

Chas521 said:


> Many thanks for the reply. I'll have to write to him and get that information. However, I do know that he has installed Powerpoint Viewer for the Mac 1998 - last one produced that I know of. It's only to view emails sent to him not to produce any of his own.


That may be a typo... 1998 PPT Viewer wouldn't work for this. Did you mean 2008?


----------



## Chas521 (Sep 3, 2003)

exegete said:


> That may be a typo... 1998 PPT Viewer wouldn't work for this. Did you mean 2008?


NO. The last free Powerpoint viewer for the Mac was for 1998 not 2008. However, I do believe that one can purchase Powerpoint for the Mac that is more current. The viewer just lets you read the presentations while not being able to edit them. However, still open for suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

If you have WINE or Codeweaver's CrossOver program, you can actually run the PPTView.exe 2007 Windows program on your Intel Mac!

http://davidbaumgold.com/tutorials/wine-mac/

http://www.codeweavers.com/products/cxmac/


----------



## Chas521 (Sep 3, 2003)

My brother called me today. He had his computer guy at his house today and they got it to work using OpenOffice. I don't what the guy did but it works now. I appreciate all the guidance and I just want to say thanks.


----------

